# Betta is suddenly aggressive?



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

I have had my betta, Beaker, in my community aquarium for about a year now and until a week ago he was perfectly happy with all of his friends. I have 3 platies, 5 neon tetras, and 5 glowlight tetras in the tank. Now all of sudden he started chasing my platies all over the tank so, I took him out and put him in a 3 gallon tank by himself. I would like to try and put him back in the tank, but I don't know if it is a good idea. I really want to have a betta in my community tank, but since he isn't working out I'm worried about trying another and having that one not work out either. So, should I try my old betta again in the tank, buy a new one for my community, or just not have a betta in there?


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

put in him a jar or something and put him back in and see how he reacts to the company again. If he becomes aggressive and tries to "break out" of the jar and chase them around, i'd say keep him seperated.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Maybe, you could try re arranging the tank and thus breaking down what he thinks is his territory a bit, then doing what mjbn suggested.


----------

